# DX11 vs. DX12 Wenn ein Entwickler seine Hausaufgaben macht,



## Batze (10. Januar 2020)

so krass können Unterschiede sein.

Das ist jetzt mal ein rein Persönlicher und natürlich nicht Relevanter Bericht. 
Wollte euch nur mal meine Ergebnisse Mitteilen, und vor allem mit einem LOW/MID System. Viele von uns haben gar kein High End System wo immer so schön getestet wird.
Mein System: AMD RX 580 8GB/Ryzen 5 2600X/16GB Speicher RAM/Spiel (The Division 2) lag auf einer SSD.

Aufgrund meines Grafik Treiber Updates (AMD) dachte ich mir mal, mach doch mal ein paar Durchläufe von Benchmarks und versuche das mal ein wenig aufzuschreiben. Das Ergebnis war für mich verblüffend bis gar auch ernüchternd(AMD Treiber).
Meine Tests habe ich mit dem Spiel The Division 2 durchgeführt. Warum? Weil dieses Spiel m.M.n. einen ziemlich guten internen Benchmark hat.

Erster Test, und jetzt geht es schon mal los, mit dem Treiber 19.9.2, also vor dem 2020 Mega Update. Es geht hier aber erstmal um DX11 vs. DX12. Zum Treiber Update von AMD sage ich dann zum Schluss noch etwas.
Bilder sagen mehr als Worte, deshalb gibt es dazu immer Pics, ein Bild daraus kann sich dann jeder selbst machen. Jeden Durchlauf habe ich mindest 2 mal gemacht. Die Ergebnisse sind die gleichen, +- ein paar Micros.
Die Einstellung war immer und jeweils auf Standard Hoch/1080p und 60 HZ Moni Beschränkung aus.

Erster Pic: DX 12. Sieht alles wirklich gut aus und ist auch top Spielbar. Die 80 FPS sind sind eben wie Üblich in einem Bench ein Gesamtergebniss. Bin sehr zufrieden damit.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und jetzt kommt der Hammer. Das ganze in DX 11. Die meisten Spiele Heute, da gibt es kaum bis nur wenige Unterschiede, auch je nach CPU, denn DX 12 entlastet vor allem die CPU und nicht wie viele denken die GPU. Da meine CPU wohl gar nicht mal so schlecht ist dachte ich mir das es da nicht so Große Unterschiede geben wird. Seht selbst.

Das ganze in DX 11. Gleiche Einstellungen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Unterschiede sind so Krass, das es keiner Worte mehr braucht.

Was läuft da also falsch?

Hat Ubisoft also seine Hausaufgaben gemacht und ist fitter in DX 12 und der neueren/aktuelleren LowLevel API, oder haben andere geschlafen, oder kann Ubisoft kein DX 11 mehr.

Mein Fazit, Ubisoft hat hier ganz klar gemacht das DX 12 mehr als nur eine Alternative sind, wenn man sich nur wirklich damit beschäftigt und seine Engine darauf anpasst.
Das gleiche sehe ich auch immer mehr in anderen Spielen, nicht so Krass wie bei Ubisoft ( in anderen Spielen bei Ubisoft sieht es teils genauso aus) aber dennoch sieht man Vorteile.
Schade nur, und das ist mein Schluss Fazit, DX 12 gibt es nicht erst seid gestern, die Entwickler/Coder stehen hier Jahre Hinterher mit einer Technik die ihnen gegeben wird und nutzen sie einfach nicht aus.
Ubisoft zeigt hier ganz klar was machbar ist. DX 12 ist Top, muss nur mal richtig gemacht werden. Und nach so vielen Jahren wo diese Schnittstelle schon verfügbar ist finde ich es ein Dilemma das immer noch auf DX 11 gemacht wird.
Abwärtskompatibilität ist schön und gut, aber wenn kaum einer auf das neue/aktuelle setzt, dann muss man sich auch nicht Wundern wenn es nicht weiter geht.

Ach so, das andere wegen des ich es gemacht habe, dem aktuellem AMD Treiber, der bringt, zumindest bei dem Spiel nicht 0,5%mehr, eigentlich gar nix. Und ich finde ihn selbst total Überladen und noch voller Fehler. tab aus dem Spiel raus, Oh Weh, da hatte ich so meine Probleme.

So, bin schon gespannt auf eure Kommentare darin.


----------



## Spiritogre (10. Januar 2020)

Oh, das ist ja spannend. Muss ich die Tage auch mal ausprobieren, auch mal mit anderen Spielen.


----------



## Batze (10. Januar 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Oh, das ist ja spannend. Muss ich die Tage auch mal ausprobieren, auch mal mit anderen Spielen.



Du wirst dich wundern. TD2 war jetzt nur ein Beispiel von mir weil der Bench wirklich da gut ist wie ich finde.
So einige Spiele bekommen mit DX 12, sobald der jeweilige Entwickler darauf aufbaut einen Wahnsinnigen Schub. Deshalb verstehe ich es immer noch nicht nach so vielen Jahren das es nicht lange schon Standard ist.
Immer und immer wieder wird gemeckert über mäßige Performance. Aber da ist eine Sache gegeben und kaum einer nutzt es. Traurig, wirklich sehr traurig. Und ich spreche gerade die Top Studios an. Also ich will jetzt nicht gerade Ubisoft Performen, aber die sprechen die Schnittstelle schon seit Anfang an an. TOP.
Deshalb auch mein Header "Wenn ein Entwickler......"

PS: Du hast ja einen eigenen Blog und ich kenne dich ja, mal sehen ob dir darauf ein Artikel einfällt (nach deiner eigenen Testphase), lass es mich bitte wissen.


----------



## Spiritogre (10. Januar 2020)

Öhm, ich habe den Division 2 Benchmark jetzt auch gemacht. Mit den vom Spiel voreingestellten Settings nur VSync aus. Zuerst mit DX11 und dann umgestellt und neu gestartet für DX12. Bei mir läuft das Spiel momentan allerdings von HDD. 

Der Unterschied war nur 2 FPS... von 70 auf 72 unter DX12. 

Kann das also sein, dass das an der Radeon liegt, dass die aktuellen Treiber nicht so mit DX11 wollen? Ich würde jetzt am liebsten ja mal die Karte austauschen, meine Radeon R9 380 liegt ja hier bei mir noch direkt unterm Schreibtisch. Nur der Aufwand ist mir dann doch zu groß... (wegen den Treibern).  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Spaßeshalber habe ich noch mal den Assassin's Creed Origins Benchmark ausgeführt. Leider habe ich dort keine Option gefunden um die DX Version auszuwählen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Ergebnis von hier 78FPS lässt mich dann allerdings zu der Vermutung kommen, dass die Ubisoft Spiele die automatischen Grafikeinstellungen so wählen, dass man in jedem Fall über 60FPS kommt und so die 60 VSync Frames halten kann. (Wobei man bei AC : O die Grafikeinstellungen ja bis zum Wahnsinn hochtreiben kann, solange der Speicher das mitmacht).


----------



## Batze (11. Januar 2020)

Das ist schon komisch.
Allein das dein so, sorry wenn ich das mal so sage, abstinkt, gegen meines, obwohl deine Graka nicht schlechter ist, eher im gegenteil. Da stimmt einiges bei dir nicht. Schau dir mal die Daten an.
Allerdings, AMD war schon fast immer besser in DX 12, aber so Krass, ne da stimmt etwas bei dir nicht.
Kann nicht sein das bei fast gleichen System, und deines ist sogar noch einen ticken besser du nicht über meine Werte kommst und zwischen DX 11 vs. DX12 keine Unterschiede hast. Da stimmt irgend etwas bei dir nicht.
Lass uns mal ein anderes Spiel raussuchen. Also was wir beide haben und deren interne Bench wir angehen können.
Aber DX 11 ist bei dir ganz KLAR besser, da habe ich keine Chance gegen. Da komme ich nicht  mit. Also auch eine Bestätigung von dem was ich sagte.
Aber das DX 12 bei dir gar nichts bringt. Sehr Komisch.
Aber cool, du nVidia/Intel,ich AMD.(beide ca. gleiche Leistung).kann man mal gut mit unseren Low/Mid Systemen testen. Mal was anderes als nur immer diese High End Sachen die wie ich schon sagte eh kaum einer hat.


----------



## Batze (11. Januar 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Edit:
> Spaßeshalber habe ich noch mal den Assassin's Creed Origins Benchmark ausgeführt. Leider habe ich dort keine Option gefunden um die DX Version auszuwählen.
> 
> 
> ...


Wir müssen da schon Spiele haben die wir miteinander vergleichen könnten. Sonst kann ich dazu gar nix sagen. Und das Game habe ich nicht.
das wird jetzt eine Suche was wir Gemeinsam haben.
Aber auch wie gesagt, vom Thread her, es war rein Persönlich und nie relevant. Aber die Daten von mir sind schon Komisch. Und wer es gerne Live haben möchte, ich nehme das gerne nochmal auf und setze das auf YT wenn man mir nicht glaubt.


----------



## Spiritogre (11. Januar 2020)

Ähm, ich nehme an, das liegt an völlig anderen Grafiksettings, dass unsere Werte so "ähnlich" sind. Die Spiele wählen ja eben automatisch aus anhand der Hardware, die sie erkennen. Bei mir stehen praktisch alle Werte auf dem höchstmöglichen Setting, einzig Auflösung könnte ich intern noch höher schrauben, wenn ich da 4k wähle geht die Framerate allerdings drastisch nach unten auf ca. 45FPS. (Borderlands 2 habe ich z.B. mit intern 4k gespielt und das kam logischerweise nie unter die 60FPS). 

Was ich damals mit dem alten Rechner und der Radeon 380 hatte war z.B. das Doom (2016) mit allen Settings auf Maximalanschlag unter Vulkan mit stabilen 60FPS lief und unter DX dann doch merklich abfiel. Da hat die Radeon viel schnellere Karten wie eine GeForce 970 quasi an die Wand gespielt weil Vulkan wirklich gut mit den Radeons lief. 

Ich gehe tatsächlich davon aus, dass die Ubi Spiele beim ersten Spielstart einen recht guten (im Vergleich zu anderen Entwicklern) Hardwarecheck machen und die Grafiksettings so wählen, dass sie um die 70, 80FPS rum liegen, sodass man Reserven hat aber eben VSync stabil mit 60 laufen kann und nicht plötzlich auf 30 runterschaltet, weil man mal in einer Szene nur 55FPS erreicht.



Batze schrieb:


> Wir müssen da schon Spiele haben die wir miteinander vergleichen könnten. Sonst kann ich dazu gar nix sagen. Und das Game habe ich nicht.
> das wird jetzt eine Suche was wir Gemeinsam haben.
> Aber auch wie gesagt, vom Thread her, es war rein Persönlich und nie relevant. Aber die Daten von mir sind schon Komisch. Und wer es gerne Live haben möchte, ich nehme das gerne nochmal auf und setze das auf YT wenn man mir nicht glaubt.


Deine Daten sind doch nicht komisch! 

Spiele mit internem Benchmark die wir beide (installiert) haben zu finden wird dann allerdings schon etwas schwieriger. 

Ich habe dir mal bei uPlay ( hoffe du bist das, gleiche ID wie Battlenet, oder? ) eine Freundschaftsanfrage geschickt.


----------



## Batze (11. Januar 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich habe dir mal bei uPlay ( hoffe du bist das, gleiche ID wie Battlenet, oder? ) eine Freundschaftsanfrage geschickt.


Nö.
Ist eine andere. Bekommst du per PN von mir.

PS: Ich arbeite an unseren Projekt. Bin schon gut voran gekommen. Ich denke mitte des Jahres könnte ich dir schon gut was zeigen. Dauert eben wenn man fast alles allein macht, aber macht wieder richtig Fun in dieser richtig was zu machen.
Die Tools stehen alle, das CMS und Forum Software habe ich auch schon. Nur alles miteinander verbinden, Design aufbauen  usw. Es wird.


----------



## Spiritogre (11. Januar 2020)

Ah, danke! 

Far Cry Primal habe ich noch installiert. Auch da habe ich leider keine Möglichkeit zur DX Auswahl gefunden. 

Alle Grafiksettings auf absolutem Maximum:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fud1974 (11. Januar 2020)

Eine Liste mit DX12 Games gibt es hier:

https://www.pcgamingwiki.com/wiki/List_of_DirectX_12_games

Und DX12 ist halt bei allen noch nicht angekommen, das ist Fakt. Rumgeschraube Low-Level an den Grafik-Sachen (und ja, für Teams die sonst nur noch via Engines arbeiten sind selbst die DirectX Abstraktionsschichten wohl heutzutage mehr "Lowlevel") ist aufwendig und damit teuer.

Aber war doch früher auch so, manche taten sich schwer damit, auf die nächste DX Version zu wechseln, gerne wurde auch mal eine Version übersprungen. Oft ist die Kompetenz ja auch gar nicht im Hause sondern man verlässt sich auf extern zugekaufte Engines.. solange die Engine Lieferanten nicht stabil und mit merklichen Vorteilen die nächste Grafikschnittstelle integriert haben wechselt da keiner. Da hat man als Entwickler ohne eigene Engine dann natürlich nur sehr eingeschränkt Einfluss.


----------

